# 3 Cách Bán Hàng Qua Mạng Tại Nhà



## tathuynga (13 Tháng năm 2014)

*3 cách thức bán hàng trên mạng hiệu quả nhất!*

*3 cách thức bán hàng trên mạng giúp cho công việc kinh doanh của bạn hiệu quả hơn và mang về lợi nhuận tốt nhất*

Tại sao tôi phải bán hàng trên mạng?

         Trong thời buổi internet ngày càng trở nên phát triển rầm rộ như hiện nay thì việc *bán hàng trên mạng* không còn quá xa lạ với các bạn trẻ nữa, nó ngày càng trở nên phổ biến hơn với tốc độ phát triển không ngừng của môi trường internet


         Năm 2006 Bill Gate đã từng nói: “Trong 5 năm tới nếu bạn có kinh doanh thì hãy kinh doanh trên internet còn không thì bạn đừng nên kinh doanh nữa”, thật sự đúng như vậy, nhiều bạn trẻ có tư duy *bán hàng trên mạng* đã rất thành công khi áp dụng hình thức kinh doanh mới này.

        Bạn thử nghĩ xem nếu bạn có một nguồn hàng chất lượng nào đó, bạn muốn kinh doanh thì bạn phải bỏ tiền ra thuê mặt bằng, mở shop rồi trưng bài sản phẩm của mình ra... tốn rất nhiều công sức và tiền bạc để chăm sóc và quản lý nhưng bạn chỉ tiếp xúc được với một lượng khách hàng nào đó đi ngang qua cái shop của bạn và vô tình nhìn thấy bạn mà thôi, bạn nghĩ công việc bán hàng của bạn thật sự có hiệu quả chưa?


       Còn trên môi trường internet thì khác, việc *bán hàng trên mạng* hoàn toàn đơn giản hơn rất nhiều, bạn không cần phải bỏ tiền ra mở shop làm gì, cũng không cần tốn công sức quản lý và chăm sóc cửa hàng của mình mà khách hàng sẽ tự tìm đến bạn và việc đơn giản mà bạn phải làm là giao hàng cho khách rồi nhận tiền, mọi công việc như tư vấn, giới thiệu sản phẩm, chăm sóc khách hàng đều có thể do bạn sắp đặt từ trước!

*3 cách bán hàng trên mạng hiệu quả nhất*

- Tham gia cộng đồng mạng xã hội:

         Nếu bạn là cư dân của cộng đồng mạng xã hội thì đó sẽ là một lợi thế cho bạn, vì trên mạng cộng đồng chắc chắn bạn sẽ tìm được rất nhiều bạn bè, và họ chính là đối tượng khách hàng lớn của bạn. Bạn hãy đăng tải những hình ảnh đẹp về sản phẩm của mình trên trang cá nhân của bạn, mọi người nhìn thấy họ gọi điện thoại cho bạn đặt hàng và nếu sản phẩm đó có đầy đủ tiêu chuẩn chất lượng họ sẽ ủng hộ và chia sẽ ra, nó sẽ lan truyền rộng khắp trong cộng đồng. Công việc *bán hàng trên mạng* của bạn ngay lập tức sẽ có hiệu quả!

- Đăng ký thành viên trên các trang báo thương mại điện tử:

         Bạn có thể đăng ký thành viên rất dễ dàng trên các trang thương mại điện tử lớn như vatgia.com, 5giay.vn... Và đăng tin quảng cáo rao bán sản phẩm của mình trên đó, để thông tin liên lạc của bạn trên mẫu quảng cáo, khách hàng sẽ tự tìm đến bạn.

         Hai cách nêu trên là cách khá phổ biến cho các bạn khi tham gia *bán hàng trên mạng*nhưng cũng chưa hẳn là giải pháp tối ưu. Bạn có thể tham khảo cách thứ 3 sau đây

* - L**ập một website riêng cho bạn để bán hàng:*

        Giới thiệu sản phẩm của mình, chia sẽ những kiến thức và kinh nghiệm của bạn về những vấn đề liên quan đến sản phẩm, dịch vụ của mình. Bạn sẽ cho đi những giá trị của mình qua việc chia sẽ đó, và tất nhiên theo quy luật của kinh doanh: “bạn cho đi thì bạn sẽ được nhận lại xứng đáng”.

       Cách này hoàn toàn giúp bạn chủ động hơn trong việc *bán hàng trên mạng* của mình, vì theo cách 1 và cách 2 những dòng tin của bạn sẽ bị trôi đi theo thời gian, còn cách thứ 3 này bạn hoàn toàn có thể chủ động điều khiển những thông tin mà bạn đăng tải lên website của mình và nó sẽ nằm trên đó vĩnh viễn, nó chỉ mất khi nào bạn xoá bỏ nó.

* Vậy thì lập 1 website có khó không?

Rất đơn giản *để có 1 website cho việc bán hàng. Bạn chỉ việc truy cập vào địa chỉ : conhoso.com  tạo ngay website cho mình với vài cú click chuột. Với hàng tram mẫu website đã có sẵn,chỉ mất 30s để bạn có 1 website bán hàng như ý

Liên Hệ : *0979.138.346* để được tư vấn trực tiếp !


----------



## laptoptienthanh (23 Tháng năm 2014)

bài viết rất hay cám ơn bạn. mình cũng bán hàng qua mạng mình kinh doanh Laptop pc cũ. mình cũng tạo 1 trang Web riêng. bạn xem giúp mình thế này được chưa nhé. có gì chỉ mình nhé


----------



## tathuynga (23 Tháng năm 2014)

gửi cho mình địa chỉ website của bạn nhé .[DOUBLEPOST=1400818344][/DOUBLEPOST]





laptoptienthanh đã viết:


> bài viết rất hay cám ơn bạn. mình cũng bán hàng qua mạng mình kinh doanh Laptop pc cũ. mình cũng tạo 1 trang Web riêng. bạn xem giúp mình thế này được chưa nhé. có gì chỉ mình nhé


gửi cho mình địa chỉ website để mình xem bạn nhé


----------



## HoanghaKim (28 Tháng bảy 2014)

có địa chỉ web ko bạn ơi


----------



## badboy.ngotngao (25 Tháng mười 2014)

có lập web ko bạn


----------



## minhdat (22 Tháng mười hai 2014)

hèo, đọc xong mới biết là quảng cáo


----------



## yeuxa25251325 (17 Tháng tư 2015)

nghe thì rất đơn giản nhưng khi vào thực hiện mới thấy khó, đâu đơn giản chi là làm một cái web hay tham gia vào cồng đồng mạng, làm sao để dùy trì và phát triển nó mới là cái khó


----------



## mydang1228 (25 Tháng chín 2015)

Cái kết rất bất ngờ )


----------



## kevins (11 Tháng mười 2015)

mydang1228 đã viết:


> Cái kết rất bất ngờ )


vâng quá bất ngờ bài viết hay bác nhỉ


----------



## mydang1228 (12 Tháng mười 2015)

kevins đã viết:


> vâng quá bất ngờ bài viết hay bác nhỉ


K những hay còn rớt bổ ích,,,ko liên quan nhưng...à mà thôi [DOUBLEPOST=1444616887,1444616263][/DOUBLEPOST]Hồi xưa khi mình mới lớn ấy, mình có 'kết' một cô bé ở khu xóm trọ thằng bạn thân. Cô bé ấy cute lắm, 2 lúm, răng khểnh, tóc chít hông lun nha. Mình mún tỏ tình lắm mà ngại ngại sao ấy, thế rồi thôi. Mãi cho đến một hôm nhậu xỉn, lấy hết can đảm ra định nói lời gan ruột thì được tin cô bé ấy mởi chuyển phòng trọ ngày hôm qua mà chẳng ai biết chuyển đi đâu cả. Hic, buồn não ruột, cứ tưởng đời thế là chấm hết...
Nhưng nhờ sống hiền lành với mọi người, trời thương phù hộ, đã hơn mười năm trôi qua, mình tình cờ gặp lại cô ấy tại một quán cafe gần phòng trọ mới của mình. Zui lắm các bạn à ^^ Thế là hai đứa liên lạc qua lại bằng tin nhắn. Đã gần một tuần liên lạc, mình có cảm giác hình như cô ấy thích mình từ trước rồi thì phải, không thể tin được, sướng rơn... Đêm nào cả hai cũng nhắn tin tới tận khuya mới ngủ, toàn nói những chuyện từ ngày xửa ngày xưa, mình nghĩ chắc mất 10 năm nữa mới nói tới cái ngày định mệnh gặp nhau trong quán cafe. Chúng mình nhắn tin vậy suốt cả tuần mà cái điện thoại nokia 1280 của mình vẫn còn pin đấy các bạn, công nhận điện thoại ngon thiệt, pin siêu trâu luôn.
Vậy không biết bạn nào có nhu cầu mua lại cái điện thoại Nokia 1280 này của mình không, bảo đảm pin xài cực tốt ^^
;;


----------



## Trung Tran (6 Tháng mười một 2015)

Bài này cũng đáng để đọc mà cả nhà!


----------



## hotboythichgirldam (13 Tháng ba 2016)

*Bạn Nào Có Nhu Cầu Làm Web Bán Hàng Liên Hệ Mình zalo 01654769289 mình làm cho khoản 1tr một cái*


----------



## vpbank (7 Tháng tư 2016)

Facebook , Google , ai cần thi báo mình nhớ  có giá tốt !


----------



## kool Boy_HP (15 Tháng năm 2016)

Ảo lắm


----------



## kaylice (17 Tháng năm 2016)

Thêm cái nhận làm Seo luôn cho tròn việc bán hàng qua mạng


----------



## CongChuaBongBong (3 Tháng bảy 2018)

học xong mà tiến bộ được ngay nhỉ


----------

